# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  [Hearthstone] Tournoi DVP - Organisation et discussions

## Zirak

Bonjour  tous, 

Aprs discussions sur le fil ddi  Hearthstone, nous avons dcid d'organiser un premier tournoi test entre les membres de DVP sur le jeu susnomm, tournoi qui esprons-le ne sera que le premier d'une (longue) srie.

Je fais donc ce nouveau fil afin de pouvoir discuter de l'organisation de celui-ci (et ne plus polluer l'autre fil). De plus, il sera ainsi beaucoup plus simple de voir les messages en rapport avec le tournoi. 

J'ai opt pour le site https://www.toornament.com, pour organiser / grer la comptition.


Pour l'instant, nous sommes partis sur des affrontements en *BO5 Conquest* comme dans les dernires comptitions officielles (3 classes diffrentes, le premier  valider ses 3 decks remporte la manche).

Reste  valider le format de ce premier tournoi test, je mets donc en place pour cela un petit sondage ici-mme. 

*Note :* ce sondage ne servira  dcider que le format de ce premier tournoi (*janvier / fvrier 2016*). Une fois ce tournoi pass, il ne servira plus  rien de voter ici. 
Si aprs ce 1er tournoi et les retours de chacun, nous souhaitons changer de format, nous en rediscuterons ensemble le moment venu, *le choix fait dans ce sondage n'est pas dfinitif* pour tous les tournois  venir.


Pour l'instant, nous avons pratiquement une dizaine d'inscrits :
(les ditions de messages tant limites dans le temps, je ne pourrais peut-tre pas ajouter tout le monde dans ce message)

Alvaten : Alvaten#2319 
Gooby : Goobz#2664
r0d : r0d#2466 
Barsy : Barsy#2635
Zirak : Zirak#2543
Nhaps : Nhaps#2809
LawNasK : LawNasK#2691 
Wingelin : Wingelin#2609
GPPro : Furikawari#2878 
Shadowmoon : FuRinKaZan #2414


*Vous avez jusqu'au vendredi 29 janvier 2016  12h00 pour vous inscrire.*

Pour cela, merci de poster  la suite de ce message en indiquant votre *Battletag* (que vos adversaires puissent vous trouver), ainsi que *les 3 classes que vous comptez jouer* (juste les classes, pas besoin de dvoiler le type de deck).

Vendredi midi sera gnr le format dfinitif du tournoi en fonction du sondage, et une rpartition alatoire des joueurs aura lieu. Vous pourrez donc dbuter vos matchs ds le vendredi aprs-midi.



Aprs chaque match que vous allez jouer, il faudra me faire quelques retours, d'une part pour que je puisse mettre  jour le site (histoire de garder une trace, de se faire des petites stats, etc etc), et surtout pour avoir votre ressenti et voir ce que l'on pourrait amliorer dans les ditions suivantes.

Donc il faudra me faire pour chaque manche du match un petit topo de ce genre : 



(pas forcment au propre comme a dans Excel hein, juste un petit rsum des diffrentes manches sera suffisant.)



Pour terminer, ci-dessous un rappel des diffrents formats proposs dans le sondage :

- Rondes suisses seules (chacun affronte un certain nombre d'adversaires, avec classement en fonction des rsultats).

- Rondes suisses + bracket dont petite finale (3/4 matchs pendant les rondes suisses + X qualifis par groupe qui s'affronte lors d'un bracket + match entre le 3me et le 4 me) 
(un peu comme les rondes suisses seules, mais avec un bracket pour dpartager les meilleurs plutt que des rgles arbitraires).

- Bracket sans rondes suisses (avec winner / looser bracket) + grande finale (donc possibilits pour quelqu'un ayant perdu un match de tout de mme gagner le tournoi)



Pour l'instant, il n'y a pas de date limite pour le tournoi, mme si nous allons essayer de le finir le plus vite possible, mais comme nous avons organis cela un peu au dernier moment sans avoir les disponibilits de chacun, nous n'avons pas pu fixer une priode prcise. A l'avenir, nous prvoirons les tournois plusieurs semaines  l'avance, histoire de pouvoir faire cela sur un week-end seulement (comme dans une comptition relle).

Les matchs n'tant pas planifis au niveau des dates, cela sera donc  chacun de s'organiser avec son adversaire pour trouver un moment pour jouer votre match.


Petit rappel : mme s'il en s'agit que d'un tournoi test entre nous, merci de rester fairplay et bien lev (pas de ragequit, pas de spam d'emotes, etc etc). 

De mme qu'il n'est pas demand la liste exacte de chacun des decks que vous allez jouer, mais il vous est demand de ne pas modifier vos listes entre chaque manches / matchs (les parties pouvant tre spec par les diffrents joueurs suivant leurs disponibilits, si l'on s'aperoit d'un mauvais comportement ou de grosses modifications de decks, vous pourrez tre disqualifi et/ou ne pas tre rinvit pour les prochaines ditions).

Il n'y a bien entendu rien  gagner dans ce tournoi, en dehors de la gloire d'tre le champion de DVP.

----------


## shadowmoon

Shadowmoon : FuRinKaZan #2414

Je joue principalement le week-end,  partir du vendredi soir. Pour le tournoi, je vais tester un deck paladin, un deck voleur et un deck dmoniste, uniquement des crations personnelles.

----------


## Zirak

Ok, je te rajoute sur le site ce midi.

----------


## r0d

Personnellement je prfre un bracket  double limination plutt qu'une ronde suisse, mais c'est uniquement parce que je manque de temps en ce moment.
Mais je suis un dmocrate convaincu, je me plierai donc au vote  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Pour les rondes suisses disons qu'effectivement si on tait plus nombreux, cela permettrait "d'crmer" un peu pour rduire le nombre de joueurs pour le bracket.

La vu le nombre qu'on est, faire une premire partie du tournoi en rondes suisses, pour faire un bracket avec 4 gars cela ne vaut pas le coup ou alors on se tape des rondes suisses pour liminer 2 gars sur 10 et faire un bracket avec 8 joueurs ? Je ne suis pas sr que cela nous apporte grand chose, au contraire, vu que certains n'ont pas normment de temps.

Par contre sur un bracket double limination direct, vu le nombre qu'on est, l'arbre ne sera pas "symtrique", certains auront moins d'tapes que d'autres pour aller en finale (les "bons" normalement), les "pas trs bon" ne joueront que 2 parties au lieu des 3/4 de la ronde suisse et c'est surtout les "moyens" qui joueront le plus de matchs. 


Pour l'instant le sondage s'oriente plus vers cela que vers les rondes suisses, mais comme je disais, ce ne sera pas dfinitif, on peut trs bien faire du bracket double limination sur celui-l et faire des rondes suisses avant le bracket sur le prochain si besoin est.

----------


## Alvaten

Perso c'est gal

----------


## Zirak

Petit up du sujet, plus que quelques heures pour s'inscrire !  ::D:

----------


## TheSuperGeek

Coucou, supprimez ce poste si il n'est pas  a place  ::): 
Mais j'aimerai savoir qu'est-ce que ce jeux ? Comment est-il ?
Merci
TheSuperGeek

----------


## Alvaten

Salut SuperGeek

Il s'agit du jeu de carte virtuel de Blizzard sur l'univers de Warcraft jouable sur PC et tablette. C'est un Free2Play, jette un il  leur site http://eu.battle.net/hearthstone/fr/ 

Un autre sujet sur le forum plus gnral sur le jeu : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d15...topic-general/

A+

PS : du coups le sujet est mal plac il devrai tre mis dans "PC" avec le topic gnral.

----------


## Zirak

> PS : du coups le sujet est mal plac il devrai tre mis dans "PC" avec le topic gnral.


Je l'ai mis ici justement car il ne se joue pas QUE sur PC (et qu'en plus pour aller dans le sous-forum "PC", on passe par ici, donc plus de "visibilit").  ::D:

----------


## Gooby

Alors Zirak, tu nous sors la fiche ce midi? :]

----------


## Zirak

Oui oui voila le bracket dfinitif ( part le match  Alvaten / Barsy, le reste me semble plutt bien quilibr) :

https://www.toornament.com/tournamen...e8b4569/custom

Vous pouvez attaquer vos matchs ds que vous voulez, par contre essayez si possible de venir poster le moment prvu pour vos matchs ici, pour ceux qui voudraient regarder.

Et n'oubliez pas le petit compte-rendu aprs chaque match que je puisse tenir les stats  jour sur le site.  ::D:

----------


## Alvaten

> part le match Alvaten / Barsy, le reste me semble plutt bien quilibr


Je vois pas de quoi tu parle  ::aie:: 

Sinon c'est moi ou des gens commences directement au deuxime tour ? Le rsultat du nombre impaire de couple ?

----------


## Zirak

> Sinon c'est moi ou des gens commences directement au deuxime tour ? *Le rsultat du nombre impaire de couple ?*


Ouep. Il aurait fallu tre plus nombreux pour tous partir du mme niveau (ou effectivement faire des rondes suisses pour en liminer 2).

----------


## Nhaps

Gooby si tu veux je suis dispo Samedi soir  ::):

----------


## LawNasK

C'est possible d'avoir un screen du bracket ?
Ce site et le mobile, c'est pas une histoire d'amour :p

----------


## r0d

Pinaise, ce week-end ya la fosdem, du coup je vais tre dispo "en pointills".

----------


## Zirak

Voil pour le bracket principal :

----------


## r0d

> C'est possible d'avoir un screen du bracket ?
> Ce site et le mobile, c'est pas une histoire d'amour :p

----------


## r0d

> Voil pour le bracket principal


jpg, quel format tout pourri franchement...

 ::aie::

----------


## Gooby

Dites moi, je suis curieux. Comment fait-on pour voir les cartes des deux joueurs simultanment en tant obs?

Edit: je drop le TS  tout ce qu'il le demande par MP! Manifestez vous  ::zoubi::

----------


## Nhaps

> Dites moi, je suis curieux. Comment fait-on pour voir les cartes des deux joueurs simultanment en tant obs?
> 
> Edit: je drop le TS  tout ce qu'il le demande par MP! Manifestez vous


Faut tre ami avec les deux il me semble
Vas y envoie le TS  ::):

----------


## Kropernic

> Dites moi, je suis curieux. Comment fait-on pour voir les cartes des deux joueurs simultanment en tant obs?
> 
> Edit: je drop le TS  tout ce qu'il le demande par MP! Manifestez vous


C'est possible a ?? Ca m'tonnerait.  C'est la porte ouverte  la triche sur le ladder.

Un pote vient t'observer et t'informe en live des cartes de l'adversaire...

----------


## Rayek

> Dites moi, je suis curieux. Comment fait-on pour voir les cartes des deux joueurs simultanment en tant obs?
> 
> Edit: je drop le TS  tout ce qu'il le demande par MP! Manifestez vous


Si les deux personnes sont dans ta liste d'amis et qu'ils ont partag la vue des cartes, tu peux voir les deux jeux en cliquant sur l'oeil, dans l'interface des amis, du deuxime  observer (mais un des deux  les cartes a l'envers il faut donc passer la souris par dessus pour les voir)

*Se manifeste*

----------


## Nhaps

> C'est possible a ?? Ca m'tonnerait.  C'est la porte ouverte  la triche sur le ladder.
> 
> Un pote vient t'observer et t'informe en live des cartes de l'adversaire...


C'est uniquement ami, en duel. pas en ladder (enfin il me semble ^^)

----------


## Zirak

> tu peux voir les deux jeux en cliquant sur l'oeil, dans l'interface des amis, du deuxime  observer (mais un des deux  les cartes a l'envers il faut donc passer la souris par dessus pour les voir)


Ah c'tait donc comme a...

Je me demandais comment faire pendant les matchs du tournoi, je pensais qu'en cliquant sur l'il du 2me joueur, cela allait me faire quitter le spec du 1er, pour aller spec du point de vue du 2me...

----------


## Kropernic

> C'est uniquement ami, en duel. pas en ladder (enfin il me semble ^^)


Et il se passe quoi si je tombe sur un ami en ladder ?  ::aie::

----------


## Nhaps

> Et il se passe quoi si je tombe sur un ami en ladder ?


mmmm aucune ide ^^ au pire tu peux bloquer le fait que des amis puissent t'observer

----------


## Gooby

J'ai envoy l'adresse en MP  Zirak, Nhaps, GPPro et Rayek normalement! Si d'autres personnes la dsirent, dites le moi  :;): 

Moi perso, il y a peu de chance que je sois dessus avant 20h, mais vous pouvez y aller avant si vous le voulez.

----------


## Zirak

Bon bah voil, 1er tournoi termin, sur une victoire de Wingelin, 3  1 contre Gooby.

Bravo  tous et merci d'avoir particip  ce premier tournoi de "test".

Rayek devrait mettre en ligne la vido de la finale demain dans la journe, je pense qu'il viendra poster le lien dans la foule.


J'ouvre ds  prsent un nouveau topic pour le tournoi de "printemps" de DVP, histoire qu'on se mette d'accord niveau organisation, et que l'on sache qui souhaite participer.

----------


## Rayek

La vido de la finale est en ligne ^^




Bon visionnage  ::):

----------


## Zirak

Bon pour la prochaine finale, j'aurais un micro, histoire d'avoir des commentaires de meilleure qualit ! Mwahahaha  ::twisted:: 

Plus srieusement, merci Rayek d'avoir pu filmer tout a, et j'espre qu'effectivement ils rgleront le problme de bug d'affichage sur le druide, mme si la reconnexion est rapide, c'est dommage de devoir perdre des morceaux de games  cause de cela (on aurait pu rater des gros moves ou des gros missplays dont aurait eu une preuve sous vido  ::D: ).

Par contre seul petit reproche : pour la prochaine fois, il serait bien de soit baisser le volume de ton micro Rayek, soit augmenter le volume de celui des autres, car la sur la fin, quand Gooby revient sur le TS, si on veut l'entendre comme il faut, il faut monter le volume, et du coup on perd 1/10me  chaque tympan quand tu te mets  rigoler.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nhaps

En effet, on entends pas parfaitement ma voix virile  ::):

----------


## Rayek

Dsoler pour les tympans ^^

On a vite fait des tests donc pas eu le temps de rgler le son de tout les intervenants  ::aie::

----------


## Gooby

Merci pour la vido Rayek!

Bravo  mon adversaire Wingelin qui a largement mrit sa victoire au tournoi ! :]

J'espre bien reproduire ma performance de 2me place au prochain tournoi :p

----------


## Wingelin

Merci pour la vido Rayek, c'est sympa d'avoir eu vos commentaires sur les diffrentes games :-) Et puis rien de tel que revoir ses propres erreurs pour s'amliorer ! J'ai not pour la prochaine fois de jouer un peu moins vite pour vous laisser le temps de commenter tranquille, dsol pour cette mauvaise habitude ! 

Flicitations  mon adversaire Gooby pour ce beau duel et merci  Zirak pour l'organisation de tout ce tournoi. Je vais de ce pas m'inscrire au prochain :-)

Pour ceux que a intresse je peux vous donner mes decklists. La druide est trs classique mais les paladins et reno prtre sont assez originales et funs  jouer alors  bon entendeur...

----------


## Nhaps

> Merci pour la vido Rayek, c'est sympa d'avoir eu vos commentaires sur les diffrentes games :-) Et puis rien de tel que revoir ses propres erreurs pour s'amliorer ! J'ai not pour la prochaine fois de jouer un peu moins vite pour vous laisser le temps de commenter tranquille, dsol pour cette mauvaise habitude ! 
> 
> Flicitations  mon adversaire Gooby pour ce beau duel et merci  Zirak pour l'organisation de tout ce tournoi. Je vais de ce pas m'inscrire au prochain :-)
> 
> Pour ceux que a intresse je peux vous donner mes decklists. La druide est trs classique mais les paladins et reno prtre sont assez originales et funs  jouer alors  bon entendeur...


Ton deck prtre m'a clairement marqu, je l'ai trouv vraiment super intressant, je veux bien  ta decklist =)
Et oui pour le commentary, dj pour une premire c'est tendu et puis la vitesse de jeu n'a pas arrang les choses, mais c'tait un exercice super sympa ^^

De plus, sur Teamspeak j'ai l'impression qu'il y a un trop gros dlai par rapport  Skype, ce qui fait que l'on se coupe la parole trop souvent. Enfin de mon point de vue sur Skype quand j'ai pu faire des vidos, c'tait moins brouillon.

----------


## Wingelin

Alors, la decklist prtre (avec 30 cartes diffrentes comme tout bon Reno qui se respecte ^^) : 

1x Cercle de soins
1x Lumire des naruus
1x Mot de pouvoir : Bouclier
1x Clerc de Comt-du-Nord
1x Croqu'zombie
1x Mot de l'ombre : Douleur
1x Conservateur du muse
1x Pyromancien
1x Rducteur fou*
1x Choix de Velen
1x Mot de l'ombre : Mort
1x Vol d'esprit*
1x Chasseur de gros gibier
1x Matre d'armes bless
1x Seigneur de la mort
1x Folie de l'ombre*
1x Championne sacre*
1x Dchiqueteur pilot
1x lise Cherchtoile
1x Prtresse auchenai
1x Mal dterr
1x Nova sacre
1x Crache-vase
1x Drake azur
1x Bombes de lumire
1x Ensevelir
1x Justicire Coeur-Vrai
1x Prtresse de la cabale
1x Reno Jackson
1x Sylvanas

Le plan de jeu est simple : rpondre  tout ce que balance l'adversaire et se soigner autant que possible. Le deck n'a pas de gros finisher ( part la combo d'lise mais le singe n'est  jouer que dans certains cas particuliers) mais dispose d'un nombre consquent de removals de masse (mal dterr, nova, bombes) ou simple (BGH, ensevelir, mots de l'ombre). La cl de la victoire en ladder consiste  connatre la mta sur le bout des doigts pour savoir quand utiliser quoi et quelles cartes garder en contre (par exemple contre un paladin, je garde ensevelir pour grer un Tyrion, mme si d'autres bonnes proies apparaissent).

Au niveau des remplacements les cartes les moins "vitales"  mon sens sont indiques par un astrisque. Les autres sont toutes des MVP et leur absence diminuerait grandement la qualit du deck.

----------


## Zirak

J'avais commenc une liste de ce genre, mais pas version Reno. 

Et du coup, a donne quoi niveau match up  peu prs ? Y'a des types de decks qui te posent vraiment problme ?

----------

